# LS-2 GTO exhaust rumble vs. GT Mustang exhaust rumble



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I think the stock versions on both sound pretty good; ..but I think the GTO sounds a tad better.

Anybody...any thoughts? :cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

well i've heard by experience that the LS1's (therefore LS2's), have a much lower, throatier rumble than do the little 4.6L's. While an LS1 with a free-flowing exhaust will be noticable at idle, and only get louder and meaner through the rpm range, mustangs tend to be barely noticable at idle, with a noticably raspy yell when the throttle is goosed.

Generally, it's easier to make a mustang sound better than an LSX series motor. I'd be willing to accept a pickier catback option however for the extra 100 horses. :cool


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

On a related note, I was next to a kid in a _V-6_ today that sounded mean. I swear to god it sounded like a nice V-8. Or at least a Mustang GT.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> On a related note, I was next to a kid in a _V-6_ today that sounded mean. I swear to god it sounded like a nice V-8. Or at least a Mustang GT.


With certain catbacks, those 3.8L's can sound a lot like V8's on idle. They are just 350's with two cylinders cut off.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> With certain catbacks, those 3.8L's can sound a lot like V8's on idle. They are just 350's with two cylinders cut off.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :agree 
The other week I pulled next to a Blown Grand Prix and for a V6 it sounded mean


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

I just installed the cervini side exhaust kit on my 06 GT, and it is mean. My buddy has a 05 GTO and he told me that now when he gets in the goat he turns the key and sighs, he says its just not enough anymore. so we're in the process of find him some side dumps as well :cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Nothing really says bad f'ing ass quite like true dual side exhaust exits. :cool


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

I will agree the GTO exhaust does sound deeper but I do give credit to GT's with exhausts, I love the way they sound. That goes double for GTO's with exhausts of course :cheers 

one_focused_svt: I love the black on black with the chrome.. But you need to drop that shyte :cool


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

SVT, you need to update your picture to show us those side-exit exhaust pipes, I bet that does look pretty sweet.


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> With certain catbacks, those 3.8L's can sound a lot like V8's on idle. They are just 350's with two cylinders cut off.


No... the 4.3 is a 350 minus 2 cyls...
The 3.8 was designed from the start as a V6.


Jim


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

one_focused_svt said:


> I just installed the cervini side exhaust kit on my 06 GT, and it is mean. My buddy has a 05 GTO and he told me that now when he gets in the goat he turns the key and sighs, he says its just not enough anymore. so we're in the process of find him some side dumps as well :cheers


Tell him he doesn't need the dumps. These are PLENTY mean (and recommended!).........


----------

